# Evolutions entre 2015 et 2018 ?



## deho (20 Novembre 2018)

L'iPad mini 4 a t'il connu des évolutions techniques, même mineures, au niveau du hard (Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, 4G ... ???) entre l'origine (2015) et les modèles récents ? J'en possède deux et souhaite en céder un. Problème : c'est le plus ancien que je souhaiterai garder à cause de sa couleur, sauf s'il est moins performant bien sûr ... 
Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## ibabar (22 Novembre 2018)

deho a dit:


> L'iPad mini 4 a t'il connu des évolutions techniques


Malheureusement non... beaucoup (dont je fais partie) rêvent d'un iPad Mini upgradé mais le modèle est invariablement inchangé (et très vieillissant) depuis 2015.


----------



## deho (22 Novembre 2018)

Oui, l'iPad mini commence à ramer, et comme vous, j'aurais adoré une version modernisée ... Dommage ... mais je crains que l'agrandissement des smartphones ait eu raison de ce concept  ...


----------

